# Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver) ?

## Blackmamba

This is what i get on startup..

Thought i had everything right now.

How to fix this ?

----------

## bradbeglin

Can you post your dmesg output?  That would help.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Hi,

Try genkernel and see if the problem reamains.

Disable the versioning support in the kernel.

If you can*t find it, try to rebuild a new kernel from scratch.

----------

## Blackmamba

quite funky indeed, but here goes.

```

dmesg

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 (root@lap) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3

)) #1 SMP Thu Aug 30 20:35:43 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff00000 - 000000003ff17000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff17000 - 000000003ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff80000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f8960

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 261888) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   261888

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   261888

On node 0 totalpages: 261888

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 254 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32258 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F8930, 0014 (r0 HP    )

ACPI: RSDT 3FF0DE48, 003C (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 3FF16D10, 0074 (r1 HP     MCP51M    6040000 PTL_    F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 3FF0DE84, 8E8C (r1 HP       MCP51M  6040000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 3FF17FC0, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 3FF16D84, 0182 (r1 HP     POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: MCFG 3FF16F06, 003C (r1 HP       MCFG    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: HPET 3FF16F42, 0038 (r1 PTLTD  HPETTBL   6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 3FF16F7A, 005E (r1 HP         APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 3FF16FD8, 0028 (r1     HP $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 259842

Kernel command line:

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1607.406 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031116k/1047552k available (3790k kernel code, 15876k reserved, 1993k

data, 308k init, 130048k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc06ad000 - 0xc06fa000   ( 308 kB)

      .data : 0xc04b392e - 0xc06a5dd4   (1993 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04b392e   (3790 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3217.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=6434894)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Failure registering Root Plug module with the kernel

Failure registering Root Plug  module with primary security module.

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001

 00000000 0000001f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(2) -> Core 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00004410 00002001 000000

00 0000001f

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 868 Objects with 98 Devices 283 Methods 29 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 8 Objects with 0 Devices 0 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0587 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3214.61 BogoMIPS (lpj=6429230)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001

 00000000 0000001f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00004410 00002001 000000

00 0000001f

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (6432.06 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=4000

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 07:05

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0952 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x

9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 2 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs

 in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.........................

.............................................................................

Initialized 29/29 Regions 6/6 Fields 40/40 Buffers 27/29 Packages (885 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:<4>ACPI

: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: Please test with "acpi_osi=!Linux"

Please send dmidecode to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 103 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 10) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 16) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 11) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 22) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 22) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 20) *10

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x2000-0x203f has been reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 5 (level, high) -> IR

Q 5

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[ce000000-ce0007ff]  Max

 Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: c4000000-c7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: ce200000-ce3fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c8000000-cbffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:05:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: cc000000-cdffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: ce000000-ce0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

microcode: CPU1 not a capable Intel processor

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1190752714.556:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:05:00.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

ACPI Error (utglobal-0126): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFF0 [20070126]

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 se

conds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x11] "Current temp is: "

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x11] "Current temp is: "

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (78 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[009fc000af24ad00]

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> I

RQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0103c:30b7 bound to 0000:00:14.0

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

V4L-Driver for Vision CPiA based cameras v1.2.3

Since in-kernel colorspace conversion is not allowed, it is disabled by default

 now. Users should fix the applications in case they don't work without convers

ion reenabled by setting the 'colorspace_conv' module parameter to 1

USB driver for Vision CPiA based cameras v1.2.3

usbcore: registered new interface driver cpia

cpia2: V4L-Driver for Vision CPiA2 based cameras v2.0.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver cpia2

usbcore: registered new interface driver dabusb

drivers/media/video/dabusb.c: v1.54:DAB-USB Interface Driver for Linux (c)1999

usbcore: registered new interface driver ov511

drivers/media/video/ov511.c: v1.64 for Linux 2.5 : ov511 USB Camera Driver

drivers/media/video/se401.c: SE401 usb camera driver version 0.24 registering

usbcore: registered new interface driver se401

usbcore: registered new interface driver stv680

drivers/media/video/stv680.c: [usb_stv680_init:1543] STV(i): usb camera driver

version v0.25 registering

drivers/media/video/stv680.c: STV0680 USB Camera Driver v0.25

sn9c102: V4L2 driver for SN9C1xx PC Camera Controllers v1:1.44

usbcore: registered new interface driver sn9c102

et61x251: V4L2 driver for ET61X[12]51 PC Camera Controllers v1:1.04

usbcore: registered new interface driver et61x251

zc0301: V4L2 driver for ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip v1:1.07

usbcore: registered new interface driver zc0301

videodev: "vivi" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sys

fs support, see http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/

Video Technology Magazine Virtual Video Capture Board (Load status: 0)

usbcore: registered new interface driver ttusb-dec

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 241

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev f1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x3080-0x3087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.4

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LTID] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> I

RQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000130c0 ctl 0x000130b6 bmdma 0x00013090 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000130b8 ctl 0x000130b2 bmdma 0x00013098 irq 17

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST9100824AS, 7.24, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9100824AS      7.24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DP

O or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DP

O or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> I

RQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 18, io mem 0xc0005000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> I

RQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 18, io mem 0xc0004000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-7: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver ldusb

usbcore: registered new interface driver sisusb

sisusb: Driver version 0.0.8

sisusb: Copyright (C) 2005 Thomas Winischhofer

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.co

m

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 20

07 UTC).

kobject_add failed for audio with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with th

e same name in the same directory.

 [<c0218549>] kobject_shadow_add+0x155/0x187

 [<c02186be>] kobject_set_name+0x2b/0x92

 [<c028350f>] device_add+0xa6/0x522

 [<c021823a>] kobject_get+0xf/0x13

 [<c02185b9>] kobject_init+0x2f/0x3f

 [<c0283ee3>] device_create+0x77/0x98

 [<c03e5f7f>] sound_insert_unit+0x125/0x13a

 [<c03e6196>] register_sound_special_device+0x14e/0x156

 [<c03f234f>] snd_register_oss_device+0xf0/0x147

 [<c040281b>] register_oss_dsp+0x4d/0x76

 [<c04af3ad>] wait_for_completion+0x6f/0x9c

 [<c0116447>] default_wake_function+0x0/0xc

 [<c0126d75>] call_usermodehelper_keys+0xb7/0xc5

 [<c0218cd4>] kobject_uevent_env+0x3ea/0x422

 [<c01576d1>] cache_alloc_refill+0x5b/0x480

 [<c04044ef>] snd_pcm_oss_register_minor+0x2f/0x127

 [<c021b341>] vsnprintf+0x450/0x48c

 [<c04afb4e>] mutex_lock+0xb/0x1a

 [<c03f33b9>] snd_timer_dev_register+0xc9/0xcf

 [<c03f1e0c>] snd_device_register+0x25/0x55

 [<c03fd4f7>] snd_pcm_timer_init+0xc0/0xf3

 [<c03f6640>] snd_pcm_dev_register+0x198/0x1c3

 [<c03f1e5c>] snd_device_register_all+0x20/0x42

 [<c03eeac3>] snd_card_register+0xe/0x235

 [<c040afdc>] usb_audio_probe+0x6fc/0x7b9

 [<c03aaf47>] usb_probe_interface+0x5c/0x7e

 [<c028534e>] driver_probe_device+0xe1/0x15f

 [<c0285463>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x87

 [<c02854b5>] __driver_attach+0x52/0x87

 [<c02848f0>] bus_for_each_dev+0x33/0x55

 [<c02851b2>] driver_attach+0x16/0x18

 [<c0285463>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x87

 [<c0284bd4>] bus_add_driver+0x6d/0x16d

 [<c03aaab5>] usb_register_driver+0x6d/0xd4

 [<c03f64a3>] snd_pcm_notify+0x96/0x9b

 [<c06cef4a>] alsa_pcm_oss_init+0x6e/0x7c

 [<c06ad781>] kernel_init+0x13f/0x2a1

 [<c0102f2a>] ret_from_fork+0x6/0x1c

 [<c06ad642>] kernel_init+0x0/0x2a1

 [<c06ad642>] kernel_init+0x0/0x2a1

 [<c0103c2f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

 =======================

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-usx2y

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-caiaq

ASoC version 0.13.1

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sennheiser Communications Sennheiser USB Headset at usb-0000:00:0b.0-7, f

ull sp

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 processors (v

ersion 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x13

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x1e

processor_perflib-0506 [00] processor_get_psd     : Invalid _PSD data

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_run_oshp

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_change_slot_info

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_register

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_deregister

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_get_hp_params_from_firmware

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       3200JB External  0107 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_run_oshp

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_change_slot_info

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_register

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_deregister

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_get_hp_params_from_firmware

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_run_oshp

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_change_slot_info

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_register

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_deregister

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_get_hp_params_from_firmware

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x07] "VGA_PS0"

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [LK1E] -> GSI 16 (level, high) -> I

RQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:21:15 PST

2007

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x15] "_Q80 : Temperature Up"

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x15] "_Q80 : Temperature Up"

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 2064344k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2064344k

ndiswrapper version 1.48rc1 loaded (smp=yes)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,03/23/2006, 4.40.19.0) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> I

RQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 20

wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:a5:c3:e0:da using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x                                                                            4281300, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4312.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP                                                                             with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:855): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

vboxdrv: Successfully done.

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x15] "_Q80 : Temperature Up"

vivi: open called (minor=0)

vivi: close called (minor=0, users=0)

vivi: open called (minor=0)

vivi: close called (minor=0, users=0)

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x15] "_Q80 : Temperature Up"

eth1: link down.

eth1: link up.

eth1: link down.

eth1: link up.

```

----------

